# Adventure Bricks! Because RPG + LEGO = Awesome



## AdventureBricks (Jul 28, 2018)

Adventure Bricks is a new website dedicated entirely to using LEGOs for D&D and Pathfinder. LEGO minifigures are far more customizable than traditional minis as they can be posed and their weapons and outfits can be changed. Our designs and parts allow for a great deal of customization for both DMs and Players alike.


We have hundreds of monsters available, and we are adding to our selection weekly. We also carry a large line of parts for customizing your own PCs or NPCs so that every player can play their very own character. 


Our plans for the coming month, in addition to adding more creatures, include adding more alternate races (Tortle, Tabaxi, Warforged, etc.) as well as campaign/adventure sets, and possibly some terrain/landscape settings as well. We are also wide open to requests if there is something specific needed for a campaign or a character.


Please check us out online:


http://adventurebricks.com
https://www.facebook.com/adventurebricks/


----------

